# Now there is a map of all Archery Clubs in CANADA



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys and gals. I have created a map where you can mark where your Archery clubs are all across Canada. This will help out local or semi-local people that want to experience other clubs in their vicinity. It also helps those of us that may do some traveling and want to meet other archery people. Please make sure you list what the club offers for types archery where it says "Message". Eg, 3-D, Field, Indoor target, Outdoor Target, Indoor 3-D.....

If it looks cluttered it's because we have our WHOLE country on this map. Just zoom into your area and it will unclutter. 

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/archery

If you have any difficulties please don't hesitate to contact me. [email protected]

Chris Priester


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

cool ! saved to my favorites. thanks !


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Just posted up Galt... Trad shoot this weekend I believe for those interested.

This is the best idea I've seen in a while Chris... thank you thank you thank you...


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

This should be a Sticky


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Great job araz good to see your doing something with your spare time thanks will be a great help to others:thumbs_up


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

YoGGi said:


> This should be a Sticky


definitely !!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Is this all the archery clubs in Canada? I doubt it... lets get more posted. We can light this map up.

Chris


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Theres 63 in last years OAA directory alone plus some ranges that dont list in there.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are the locations of clubs I know about in Alberta. Don't have addresses right now.
1. Edmonton
2. Calgary 
3. Sherwood Park
4. Airdrie
5. Red Deer
6. Lac La Biche
7. Medicine Hat
8. Taber
9. Cochrane
10. Grande Prairie
11. Llyodminister
12. Cremona
13. Picture Butte
14. Spruce Grove / Stony Plain


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

SpiritArcher said:


> Here are the locations of clubs I know about in Alberta. Don't have addresses right now.
> 1. Edmonton
> 2. Calgary
> 3. Sherwood Park
> ...


Hey SpiritArcher... any chance you know where these are and can post them up on the map? That would be awesome... all you need is the address and it will take you there.

Chris


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Chris, you forgot York County Bowmen on your Map


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Senior Archer said:


> Hi Chris, you forgot York County Bowmen on your Map


No it's there. It just shows as an image of the clubhouse....not the red marker.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Senior Archer said:


> Hi Chris, you forgot York County Bowmen on your Map


Harry, I don't post the clubs on the map... I just make the map. It's interactive so that the members or friends can place the markers for the clubs. That way I can't forget anyone.... 

Keep them coming guys.


----------



## vulcan320 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the start! I got Whitecourt Alberta's outdoor range on there.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Added Tavistock Rod and Gun.:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how can we edit this if possible thanks


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> how can we edit this if possible thanks


Send me a PM and I will change what you need. Or ask me to delete your marker and I will. Then you can re-add it.

Chris


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

there is an indoor archery club on Manitoulin Island in a town called Mindemoya...! It's for kids and adults, and I would think that it's still there. I'll check into this and see if I can get the correct name for the club.


----------



## pgguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Prince Geroge has a club silvertip Archers 
There is a club in quesnel and Vanderhouf 
These are all in BC
Silvertips do have a web site


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

pgguy said:


> Prince Geroge has a club silvertip Archers
> There is a club in quesnel and Vanderhouf
> These are all in BC
> Silvertips do have a web site


Did you put these on the map? I looked and didn't see it. There is a place to insert a link to a website if you want... get all you know of posted on the map so everyone can enjoy.

Chris


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

bullrambler said:


> there is an indoor archery club on Manitoulin Island in a town called Mindemoya...! It's for kids and adults, and I would think that it's still there. I'll check into this and see if I can get the correct name for the club.


Did a check on the club name and I believe that it's called: Central Manitoulin Archery Club"


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

ttt


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Great stuff araz and to those who posted your clubs.
A few things I noticed was some of the addresses were wrong.
When you post guys, zoom in on the map until you get the proper address for your club to tag it.
If you have a website get it up in a separate window copy and paste the address to your tag on the map and there you go.
Now people can go to your site see whats going on with your club.Have all the info they need ,to join your club or go to one of your tournaments ect.
again great stuff and yes this should be sticky.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have NO IDEA why it isn't a sticky... I guess more people need to ask Pierre to put as a sticky.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Pierre...make it a schticky!!!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

YoGGi said:


> This should be a Sticky





jeronimo said:


> definitely !!!





steely5 said:


> Great stuff araz and to those who posted your clubs.
> A few things I noticed was some of the addresses were wrong.
> When you post guys, zoom in on the map until you get the proper address for your club to tag it.
> If you have a website get it up in a separate window copy and paste the address to your tag on the map and there you go.
> ...





araz2114 said:


> I have NO IDEA why it isn't a sticky... I guess more people need to ask Pierre to put as a sticky.





JDoupe said:


> Hey Pierre...make it a schticky!!!!!


That's five requests to make this a sticky. Six now with mine. 
Pierre...we know you can make things sticky. LOL!
Get er done son!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is still not a sticky but 2012 Running Bear Shoot is?:thumbs_do:suspiciou:frusty::dontknow:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> That's five requests to make this a sticky. Six now with mine.
> Pierre...we know you can make things sticky. LOL!
> Get er done son!


Sticky...sticky...sticky...LOL

Its a good idea

Andy


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Archery map*

Just added our club.. between napanee and Kingston

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Still not sure why this isn't a "sticky"?


----------

